# What Will Be Your Next Gun Buy?



## PalmettoTree

Do not worry about justifying or defending your reasons. Because you want it is good enough reason. But with all the models and variations please be specific. Do not include how you plan to modify or accessorize it. Just exactly what will be the out-of-the-box gun be?


----------



## Montana Rancher

Just purchased a Glock 19 and a Glock 22

9mm and a .45 they were both Gen 4 setups

for hand guns what else has to be said??


----------



## PrepConsultant

Ya know, I have been thinkin about the DTA Stealth Recon Scout for some time. I think I changed my mind to the Bluegrass Armory (Sister company to Core15 I believe) They have the same weapon system as the DTA SRS and I have almost talked myself into it. It is called the "Moonshiner" and is a bolt action bullpup configuration long range rifle that can be changed from .308,300 win mag and the 338 Lapua.. I haven't quite decided on it but will probably have one by the new year.. I don't really need it as I have a few of the calibers in long range setup bolt actions but I like the system and might as well add it to the arsenal.. Plus, she is on board with it so I might as well..


----------



## Montana Rancher

PrepConsultant said:


> Ya know, I have been thinkin about the DTA Stealth Recon Scout for some time. I think I changed my mind to the Bluegrass Armory (Sister company to Core15 I believe) They have the same weapon system as the DTA SRS and I have almost talked myself into it. It is called the "Moonshiner" and is a bolt action bullpup configuration long range rifle that can be changed from .308,300 win mag and the 338 Lapua.. I haven't quite decided on it but will probably have one by the new year.. I don't really need it as I have a few of the calibers in long range setup bolt actions but I like the system and might as well add it to the arsenal.. Plus, she is on board with it so I might as well..


Haha Prep is drinking and spouting crap

I've been there and realize the trap


----------



## Ripon

1. Colt series 70 commander 9mm, or a full size is ok.

2. Colt 901 with both uppers would be cool.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I pretty much have what I need but since I love lever guns I think it will either be a Marlin 336 in 30-30 or a Marlin 444



Doc


----------



## roy

I certainly don't need anymore guns. Last gun I got was a Glock Gen 4 33, subcompact in .357 Sig. I will get a .40 S&W barrel off ebay. I want an FN FiveSeven just because.


----------



## 1895gunner

I pretty much have what I need but since I love lever guns I think it will either be a used Marlin 336 in 30-30 or another used Marlin 45 Colt. 

Way to think Doc - sounds about the same as me...

1895gunner


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha Prep is drinking and spouting crap
> 
> I've been there and realize the trap


Word! Mine was totally on board with the last Colt aquisition and the reasons I wanted it. I didn't realize it came with a 6 day stay for her and her sister and neice at a casino resort on the Alabama coast, lol.

I will most likely be aquiring a compact 9 for the spousal unit as my next purchase. If Momma ain't happy, ain't no one happy...


----------



## Smitty901

Hard to say. I really have no more needs and the wants have been filled. Any thing we buy now is because we can type stuff .
I have visions of a Win 300 mag. If I buy another 50 my wife may shoot me with it.


----------



## inceptor

What I really want is the Tavor. What I will probably end up with is a couple of AR's I plan to build. Handgun wise, probably another STI 1911. This is a high quality gun made in Texas. I don't really need another one but, what the heck.


----------



## 6811

I just realized I dont have a big game hunting rifle and a handgun. SW500 handgun and I dont know what kind of rifle I should get. It has to be able to take down a bear or a moose, elk or any big critters. I have all I want and need for my prepp, just missing hunting guns.


----------



## Old Man

I would like to purchase a Keltec PMR 30 when the prices every get back down where they belong. Way over price for now.


----------



## retired guard

I'm thinking Ruger LCR better for pocket carry than my SP101. This will wait until my reloading set up is purchased.


----------



## ekim

Probably a Ruger 10-22. I want/need a good reliable 22 as my Rem 22 Viper is not up to snuff IMO. Also want something that will hold more rounds so the 10 22 fits the bill. Now to find a used one at a good price.

I still want a custom carbine chambered to match my 9X18mm carry gun, but I doubt I'll ever find one and it would cost a bunch if I could even find a gunsmith to re chamber something.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha Prep is drinking and spouting crap
> 
> I've been there and realize the trap


 Nope, (Although I was drinkin some Jameson to help ease the pain of a little 4 wheeler accident)
Mine is all about guns! She NEVER says no or gives me crap about it. My only problem is I usually have to buy her one when I get myself one (Which isn't a problem really lol).. She has been wanting the FN 5.7 for a while so I will probably need to break down and get one if I get the Moonshiner..


----------



## Piratesailor

700 .308 varmint


----------



## Karsten

This is sorta out of the box...semi Custom Officers Model 1911 in .38 Super based on a Wilson Super Sentinel










Then I am working on the paper work for a SBR 5.56 upper.

Karsten


----------



## Meangreen

This was offered at my work as a group buy for $865. It's the Kimber Desert Warrior and I think I will pick one up.


----------



## roy

I love 1911s but for what a loaded 1911 weighs you can carry a FNFiveSeven and 100 rounds of ammo. The FiveSeven will defeat most body armor, an effective range well beyond 100m, more muzzle energy the the .45 ACP, no recoil. It can be devastating as was demonstrated at Ft. Hood.


----------



## PrepConsultant

roy said:


> I love 1911s but for what a loaded 1911 weighs you can carry a FNFiveSeven and 100 rounds of ammo. The FiveSeven will defeat most body armor, an effective range well beyond 100m, more muzzle energy the the .45 ACP, no recoil. It can be devastating as was demonstrated at Ft. Hood.


The FN 5.7 is an excellent weapon.. It's hard to find a handgun you can fire and hit milk jugs at 100 yards all day long.. It is very light,comfortable and accurate..The ammo is very light also.. We have been talking and have plenty of 17hmr,.22,223/5.56,.45,.308 and 300 win mag and 12ga weapons in the styles we like. Plus quite a few rounds in each one. Now we are branching out into the more exotic ones we have been wanting like the Moonshiner and the 5.7. The Moonshiner is still using the calibers we already have except the 338 lapua..


----------



## SDF880

Glock20 and an aftermarket 6 inch SS barrel.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I have a running wish list for firearms. Most likely my next purchase will be either a Ruger Mini 14 or some configuration of a .45 auto pistol.


----------



## pharmer14

I'm either going 22 rifle (I already have a 22 pistol and a 45 pistol) or shotgun. I also have a .308 deer rifle. 

But in all honesty, I'll probably go with either a crossbow or compound bow first. Between my brother, my father, and myself, I think I've got just about everything we could ever need in a survival situation... baring martial law, etc.


----------



## lgustavus81

Next gun I buy is the Beretta PX4 Storm sub compact .40 cal for the wife. My next personal buy will be the Sig P227 Tactical when it releases


----------



## Prepadoodle

I would love to get a .45 Kimber Master Carry Pro. Comes out of the box with Crimson Trace Lasergrips, match trigger and barrel, and at 28 ounces, would be good for EDC.


----------



## Piratesailor

Well, it was going to be a .308 but after the gun show yesterday, while looking for a .308, my wife bought an xds9 for her new edc. 

Btw, the show was mostly pistols and black guns. What was interesting was the relatively small quantity of AK's. Also, very very little ammo and no reloading supplies. It's been quite awhile since I've been to a show so it must be the times.


----------



## Verteidiger

This...right...here:

Heckler & Koch - USA


----------



## retired guard

Piratesailor said:


> Well, it was going to be a .308 but after the gun show yesterday, while looking for a .308, my wife bought an xds9 for her new edc.
> 
> Btw, the show was mostly pistols and black guns. What was interesting was the relatively small quantity of AK's. Also, very very little ammo and no reloading supplies. It's been quite awhile since I've been to a show so it must be the times.


I have heard from several folks that BATF is increasing the bureaucratic hoops for importing AK's. Wouldn't put it past them but all the Tula ammo coming in makes me take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I just bought a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact 9mm.


----------



## Leon

I want a 40 revolver and a semiauto 22 handgun.


----------



## StarPD45

What do I need? Can't really think of much, except maybe something a little "stronger" than 30.06.
What do I want? That's a whole 'nuther subject.
A few 38 pistols. A 30-30 lever gun. Had one. Sold it. The new Keltec shotgun would be nice. A Sub-2000 in 9MM set up for Glock mags.

I guess, like most here, I could go on and on and on. :lol:


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Until Sams club offers a 10-pack of RPG's like they apparently do in every country we go to war with... I'm set.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

Sounds weird I know but a cricket .22 reason being it can shoot .22 short, long, and mag. Its small so perfect for bug out bag, quite when shot, and the butt pad comes off for stock storage. Allready have a 597 with archangle kit and 30rnd mags.


----------



## inceptor

Verteidiger said:


> This...right...here:
> 
> Heckler & Koch - USA


Sweet rifle, serious price.


----------



## lgustavus81

inceptor said:


> Sweet rifle, serious price.


I'll stick with my M400 at less than half the price but not arguing that it would be a sick ass edition to the arsenal!


----------



## Infidel

My next gun will be the one I get the best deal on, I'm looking for a few things but only if the price is right. The one I want most right now is a Ruger Blackhawk in .45Colt with a .45ACP cylinder. Also looking for another pre-safety Marlin 336 this time in .30-30 or .32 Win Special to go with my .35 Rem. In all likelihood though my next gun will probably be something I didn't even know I was really looking for that just fell in my lap.

-Infidel


----------



## Boss Dog

Nothing in particular, I've got about all I need. What I want is a whole 'nother story. 
Lately I've been watching for and collecting 22 rifles to have something to hand down to each of my grandchildren.
Just this weekend I picked up a Revelation 110 rifle (Western Auto brand that equates to Marlin 781) 22LR at a pawn shop.
We settled on $100, not a bad pick up because I like the older guns better than most of what is available new today.
I think they're built better and will last longer.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I am sorry but I quite buying any more guns about 5 guns ago.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Kel Tec CNC


----------



## Sr40ken

I'm thinking either a AR-M4 for the wife or something in 300 Win mag for me.


----------



## PaulS

I would like to add another Remington 581 for my 22s and a 257 Roberts for when I don't want to fire the bigger guns but want more than the 223 has to offer.


----------



## roy

Think I would go .243 just because of easier brass availability.


----------



## csi-tech

Been waffling on a .308 battle rifle. First it was the AR 10, Then the FNFAL, then the PTR 91, Now I'm back to the Mosin M-44 and 880 rounds of surplus ammo. I'm surprised at how accurate they are out to 300 yards and the 54R packs a whollop! Any semi auto rifle in that size cartridge would run 2000.00 with ammo and magazines. The old Mosin, bayonet and 880 rounds, about 400 bucks!


----------



## SDF880

I have a Saiga .308 and I have to say I'm happy with it but I really like my Mosin M-44's. What a thumper that rifle is and ammo still seems
to be around either in surplus or new manufacture. I have several Russian but my favorite is a 1952 Polish model.


----------



## alterego

I am trying to full fill a list of the most common calibers so I will be able to come across some type of ammunition, almost no matter what.

I need,

16 gauge shot gun my mother has a 1947 unmarked browning sweet 16 in good condition that will fit this request if I ever land on it.
.243 bolt action rifle 
7.62 x 39 SKS, AK, Mini 30
45 acp
7mm rem magnum
.338 lapue
50 BMG bolt action
6.5 creedmore
7.62 x 54 
along with what I already have, this will make me stop wanting any thing else


----------



## anno lynke

m&p 9 mm or what i really want is a flint lock rifle for when the ammo runs out


----------



## Carp614

Looks like it will be well into 2014 before I will be purchasing any new firearms...which is a little depressing, but my own fault. 

My best guess is that I will be in the market for a .380 or compact 9mm for summer concealed carry. I want to buy a hunting rifle, but it looks like I will be borrowing one from my brother in law this hunting season.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

walther p22..........or savage stevens 12g


----------



## Scotty12

Winchester 1892 in .25-20 WCF


----------



## PaulS

My next buy will be in a small caliber - either 223 or 257 Roberts. It will be a bolt gun for use at distances of up to 300 yards. Right now I am leaning toward the 257 because it is the more functional caliber.


----------



## Scotty12

I have so called assault weapons coming out of my ass. I want to get into some lever actions


----------



## srtayl

Standard .22 LR rifles. I would like 4 or 5 and 50-100 thousand rounds (or more). 

At close quarters, 25-50 meters, 4 or 5 rounds in a person will put them down. For regular small game, 1 round will do it. A box of 300 22's weighs as much as a box of 25 9mm (or similar round) so I can afford/handle moving much more ammo in a SHTF event/bugout.

As for assault weapons... I really don't care. I have two long-range rifles and I can execute a 500 meter shot time and time again. I would rather my group have quick, light, efficient weapons (.22, .38)'s to deal with the close contact threats. I, and my two other 'shooters' will take care of the long shots.


----------



## Smitty901

Just goes to show you never know for sure.
Picked up a Beretta Cougar 8040D. No real reason other than priced right I had no 40 calibers so why not


----------



## 9UC

A KISS Matte Black, no frills Mossberg 12 ga Combo with a 18 1/2 and 26 to 28 in barrel.


----------



## preppermama

I just picked up my very first...a Glock 17 Gen 4 and am totally smitten with her. I'm already plotting and planning for a second one. Probably another handgun, but something a little smaller and more portable.


----------



## Smitty901

Piratesailor said:


> Well, it was going to be a .308 but after the gun show yesterday, while looking for a .308, my wife bought an xds9 for her new edc.
> 
> Btw, the show was mostly pistols and black guns. What was interesting was the relatively small quantity of AK's. Also, very very little ammo and no reloading supplies. It's been quite awhile since I've been to a show so it must be the times.


 She picked an excellent weapon.
I won't really know what the next one will be until I lay the cash on the counter.
There is just to many good ,interesting weapons to pick from.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Surgeon in 260 AI on a AI stock, ruger gold label, quigley in 45/70 or 45/90, a class 3 norrell ruger 10/22 (Legal only)


----------



## BigCheeseStick

well, not a whole gun. But my new stock should be here today. WOOT! 

View attachment 2735


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Piratesailor said:


> Well, it was going to be a .308 but after the gun show yesterday, while looking for a .308, *my wife bought an xds9 for her new edc.*
> 
> Btw, the show was mostly pistols and black guns. What was interesting was the relatively small quantity of AK's. Also, very very little ammo and no reloading supplies. It's been quite awhile since I've been to a show so it must be the times.


BEWARE: BREAKING: Springfield Issues Safety Recall for XDS-9 and XDS-45 Pistols

XD's are developing a bit of a reputation for various issues.


----------



## NWPilgrim

I am still trying to decide on the next purchase. One option is a lever action rifle. Thinking of a Marlin 1894 in .44 mag to go with my M29. However, it is a lot easier to find used .30-30 rifles right now.

The other option is a .308 rifle. I was thinking of a Tikka T3 (or Sako A7) to go with my .30-06 Sako A7. Love that rifle. But my son-in-law keeps suggesting alternatives like the Gunsite Scout (stainless has 18" bbl which is more to my liking than the 16" original), or the Mossberg that takes M14 mags and AR stocks. I was even considering a A10. It would mainly be for fun and on the range as I would take my A7 for the field.

I would like to get a .22LR revolver but they seem hard to find these days.


----------



## Alpha-17

Whenever this deployment is over, I plan on picking up a new rifle or two. Torn between a PTR 91 GI, and a Tavor. I'll probably end up going with both, but it'll probably take some time. Might also pick up another pistol, probably one of those new-fangled polymer pistols like an FNX-45, but that's iffy. I like my 1911s.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have been buying handguns, shotguns and rifles for many years. I have more than enough of everything. I'm at the point where I'm just piddlin'.
My last aquisition was a 1917 Gew 98 Mauser that had been rebarreled sometime during the Nazi era (most likely around 1937) and then "sporterized" by some returning GI after the war. I traded a Universal M-1 Carbine for it (already have a 1943 Inland Carbine and a commercial Auto Ordnance carbine so it was excess).
If I had the cash, I would buy an Auto Ordnance semi-auto copy of the M1A1 Thompson to go along with my WWII stuff.
And if I REALLY had the cash (around 4 grand) I would buy a semi auto copy of the wonderful M1918 Browning Automatic Rifle, made by Ohio Ordnance Works 1918 A 3-SLR (click this link for some serious gun porn)
But, practically speaking, my next purchase will be a well used 20 ga single shot that doesn't matter if it gets wet for a farm tool.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

NWPilgrim said:


> I am still trying to decide on the next purchase. One option is a lever action rifle. Thinking of a Marlin 1894 in .44 mag to go with my M29. However, it is a lot easier to find used .30-30 rifles right now.
> 
> The other option is a .308 rifle. I was thinking of a Tikka T3 (or Sako A7) to go with my .30-06 Sako A7. Love that rifle. But my son-in-law keeps suggesting alternatives like the Gunsite Scout (stainless has 18" bbl which is more to my liking than the 16" original), or the Mossberg that takes M14 mags and AR stocks. I was even considering a A10. It would mainly be for fun and on the range as I would take my A7 for the field.
> 
> *I would like to get a .22LR revolver* but they seem hard to find these days.


Torn between a S&W 617, and Ruger Single 10 myself. Hard to decide which would be more fun for hunting.

And then there's the Keltech .22mag. pistol!


----------



## longrider

Probably another shotgun. Same calibre as my Johnson (not a euphemism, I promise! That is the actual manufacturer's name.).


----------



## craziest

I currently carry a Ruger SR9 but I'm prob. gonna buy a 25 automatic if I can ever find one again. Had one years ago that was nickel plated and pearl grips and got hard up for money and sold it. It's real tiny....light and easy to keep in the pocket but can be a stopper at close range if needed.


----------



## craziest

yes...I understand the 25 has less stopping power but it will still hurt quite a bit at close range and also much lighter to carry on you.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

*WOOTY WOOT WOOT!* IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE! 

Boyds' SS Evolution stock in camo:
View attachment 2758


----------



## arizonaopa

Found a chinese mosin-nagant at the LGS while picking up a Sigsauer Mosquito 22 plinker and a SKKY 9mm. Like the Mosin and will be picking it up today, I hope.


----------



## Chuck

Just picked up a ruger American .22 bolt action and a ruger 10/22 take-down tactical.


----------



## wheeler880

Rock river arms LAR-8. Elite operator. Mmmmm


----------



## Wallimiyama

rickfromillinois said:


> I don't NEED any more guns. I had a S&W model 66 .357 magnum and a Henry .357 rifle to go with it, but my son talked me out of it. I have mixed feelings about that, I am happy that I have son that likes to go shooting and hunting with me but on the other hand he keeps catching me at a weak moment and I end up giving him some pretty good guns. That's how I lost my Browning lever action BLR 30-06. I think that my next guns will be mostly for fun, so I am thinking about getting a S&W .357 mag stainless with a 6 inch barrel and a Cimarron 1892 38spcl/357 mag with a 24 inch barrel. Like I said, mostly for fun but it could also be a very handy combo to have just in case. The reason I am going with the Cimarron over the Henry is that the Cimarron loads on the side instead of at the end of the feeding tube, which makes it quicker to reload, and I want something with a little longer barrel for the extra velocity.


I've got the Big Boy in .357...I like the tube load. I've got an aluminum tube stoppered on one side and crimped on the other... I can drop rounds into that tube pretty quickly.


----------



## roy

FN FiveSeven.


----------



## Boss Dog

Silverbullet said:


> I am buying a Mosin Nagant tonight from Cabelas. They are inexpensive, easy to modify and will bring down just about anything from a safe distance. I know the clerks will hate me but, I am going to go through every one of them and will hopefully find a former sniper rifle in the group.


I know it's rare but, it's called customer service. Good luck


----------



## lgustavus81

roy said:


> FN FiveSeven.


Got a co-worker with one of those


----------



## jimb1972

Something in 10mm, or 38 super. I am torn between the 1911 platform and the CZ/Tanfoglio. Have to wait and see which shows up first when the money is in my pocket.


----------



## alterego

I am now looking for something in .243 bolt action rifle
and also 7.62 x 39 SKS AK-47 or Ruger Mini 30, 

Any suggestions on what would be the best 7.62 x 39, most reliable, I really do not have any respect for a SKS. so I am aminy considering a mini 30 or an AK


----------



## Infidel

alterego said:


> I am now looking for something in .243 bolt action rifle
> and also 7.62 x 39 SKS AK-47 or Ruger Mini 30,
> 
> Any suggestions on what would be the best 7.62 x 39, most reliable, I really do not have any respect for a SKS. so I am aminy considering a mini 30 or an AK


If you're planning on shooting cheap steel cased ammo out of it stay away from the Mini-30 Ruger says to only shoot ammo loaded to U.S. standards which means brass cased boxer primed ammo (they will tell you to stay away from the Russian stuff if you call them or so I have been told). There have also been rumors of broken firing pins in the Mini 30 being caused by the steel cased Berdan primed ammo, I have no idea if the ammo caused the issues or not but the reasoning seems sound to me. If you're a reloader and don't mind loading for it then the Mini would probably be the best choice. I own a Yugoslav SKS that really is a great shooter, it's been absolutely reliable and will shoot 3 1/2-4" at 100yds with iron sights which is about the best I can personally expect from any iron sighted rifle. The bonus is that cheaper berdan primed steel cased ammo is readily accessible and runs reliably in the Yugo. Many claim the Yugo is a poor choice due to the non-chrome lined barrel and if Corrosive bulk surplus ammo was still available for it I would agree but this is not the case, with any modern non-corrosive ammo the non-chrome lined barrel is a non issue if you take a little bit of care with your guns. With current SKS prices exceeding $300 it's no where near the value that it used to be but still a whole lot cheaper than the Mini which leaves quite a bit left over for ammo and any accessories you might want. I have no experience with the AK but I understand they are absolutely reliable, personally I've never felt the need/want (aren't they really the same thing?) to own one.

-Infidel


----------



## PrepperLite

Ruger American Rifle .308, Just need to find a good scope to compliment it.


----------



## Smitty901

retired guard said:


> I have heard from several folks that BATF is increasing the bureaucratic hoops for importing AK's. Wouldn't put it past them but all the Tula ammo coming in makes me take it with a grain of salt.


Obama wants to use EO to pretty much put a stop to them.


----------



## ohioguy

Beretta nano for another carry gun.


----------



## thegtwyo86

Mossberg MVP in .233 and if I like it enough I'm going to get there MVP in 308 also(if I can find one)
James


----------



## Fuzzee

I must be loosing it, because I've decided to not buy another M1A Scout since I've started shooting more AR-15 than M14 now. I was going to get another Scout, but it looks like I'm going to build another Adams piston system AR instead. I won't be able to show my face over at the M14 Forum ever again.


----------



## Sr40ken

thegtwyo86 said:


> Mossberg MVP in .233 and if I like it enough I'm going to get there MVP in 308 also(if I can find one)
> James


Very tempting rifle. I just wish they made a 1:7 barrel model.


----------



## thegtwyo86

The only thing stopping me right now is, I can't find one around me that I can put my hands on.....


----------



## Sr40ken

I buy most of my firearms through Davidsons, correction, looks like they have a few MVP models in now


----------



## thegtwyo86

I'll have to look again. I didn't see any a day ago


----------



## shooter

My next gun would either be another .357 or a .40 I would love a LCR .357 as a pocket pistol but after the ammo shortage I saw a lot of .40 on the shelves so I may have to pick up a .40 pistol.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

A 4" or 3" 1911. I'm not sure which yet. I'd also like to get a 9mm for my wife. And since I have a .44 rifle I'd like to get a 6" revolver also. And a shotgun. Still trying to make up my mind between 12 and 20 gauge. And a Ruger 10-22.
Oh ya. And a six inch stainless Colt Python for hunting zombies. :mrgreen:


----------



## PalmettoTree

I would like to buy a 410 left handed bolt action but I doubt anyone will make one for right handlers much less left handed.

I suppose I need a 410 or 20 gage. I'd prefer over/under.

Recommendations appreciated!


----------



## sparkyprep

I have no guns, and I don't want any.;-)


----------



## kevincali

sparkyprep said:


> I have no guns, and I don't want any.;-)


Same here. I HATE guns. Wouldn't own one if my life depended on it.


----------



## Boss Dog

PalmettoTree said:


> I would like to buy a 410 left handed bolt action but I doubt anyone will make one for right handlers much less left handed.
> 
> I suppose I need a 410 or 20 gage. I'd prefer over/under.
> 
> Recommendations appreciated!


You're probably right about a lefty model but, you could get an old bolt action and try one of these.

Amazon.com: Barrel Adapter Sleeve / Convert a 12 Ga. shotgun to shoot 20 ga shells / Gauge Reducer / Ammo Adapter / Chamber Adapter: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Adapter Sleeve / convert your shotgun chamber from 12 Ga. to .410 Ga. / Ammo Adapter / Gauge Reducer / Ammo Converter /: Sports & Outdoors

A 410 shell in a 12 gauge barrel would really spread though. Don't know if it would do any good.


----------



## Alpha-17

Alpha-17 said:


> Whenever this deployment is over, I plan on picking up a new rifle or two. Torn between a PTR 91 GI, and a Tavor. I'll probably end up going with both, but it'll probably take some time. Might also pick up another pistol, probably one of those new-fangled polymer pistols like an FNX-45, but that's iffy. I like my 1911s.


Well, I just checked a rifle off the list:



PTR91 GI.


----------



## USPrepperSupply

Ruger SR22, just because they eat ANYTHING and my buddies have a blast with them....


----------



## wheeler880

USPrepperSupply said:


> Ruger SR22, just because they eat ANYTHING and my buddies have a blast with them....


What he said!


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Alpha-17 said:


> Well, I just checked a rifle off the list:
> 
> 
> 
> PTR91 GI.


SCORE! Lucky you!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Alpha-17 said:


> Well, I just checked a rifle off the list:
> 
> 
> 
> PTR91 GI.


I have an older HK 91 which is basically a ptr91 it is one of my favorite rifles. I sent the trigger group off to williamstriggers.com They contoured the trigger reduced the trigger pull then added a set trigger. It made a big difference in the rifle, especially the set trigger (you set the lever to "set" pull the trigger and you will hear a click, then move the lever to "F" . They sent me back the specs. they reduced the trigger pull from 9.5lbs to 4.5 lbs the set trigger is 2.5 lbs and the creep was reduced to .03" or less. 







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## Alpha-17

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I have an older HK 91 which is basically a ptr91 it is one of my favorite rifles. I sent the trigger group off to williamstriggers.com They contoured the trigger reduced the trigger pull then added a set trigger. It made a big difference in the rifle, especially the set trigger (you set the lever to "set" pull the trigger and you will hear a click, then move the lever to "F" . They sent me back the specs. they reduced the trigger pull from 9.5lbs to 4.5 lbs the set trigger is 2.5 lbs and the creep was reduced to .03" or less.


Cool. I haven't had a chance to see my rifle in person yet, let alone try out the trigger (and I probably won't until the middle of December, yay deployments). I would like to swap my lower for one like on your HK91. Good looking rifle you have there. If I decide to go down the DMR route with this rifle, a set trigger would probably come in very helpful. Thanks for the info. ::redsnipe::


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Better known in Glock forums as "the gold factory stuff that's as rare and precious as unicorns blood".  It actually _is_ an excellent trigger and action lube for most firearms from my experience. 

1 pound jug: $17 with shipping
View attachment 2952


Just found this test. Cool.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

BigCheeseStick said:


> Better known in Glock forums as "the gold factory stuff that's as rare and precious as unicorns blood".  It actually _is_ an excellent trigger and action lube for most firearms from my experience.
> 
> 1 pound jug: $17 with shipping
> View attachment 2952
> 
> 
> Just found this test. Cool.


Thank for that info. we use tons of the stuff at work and I never gave it a thought that it could be used on guns.


----------



## lgustavus81

Got it at my job too! might have to make a few disappear!


----------



## lgustavus81

Got the wife her new piece today! PX4 Storm 40 cal!









And a Streamlight TLR-4 for my Tacops!


----------



## csi-tech

I just finished all of my "Don't get caught with my pants down again." acquisitions. I bought my wife a Kahr CW-9 and a Chinese type 53 for some heavy, inexpensive firepower. Now onto a 30 day supply of food for the household and a berkey purifier.


----------



## PaulS

I want to get a light rifle for my wife - probably in 5.56 and another light rifle for me in 257 Roberts. The light rifles are for having when we are just doing things around the homestead and might need to ward off coyotes or medium sized cats. They will just fill in the small caliber end of the armory for rifles.


----------



## Piratesailor

I still want my 700 .308 but since my wife bought the xds I'm now considering a 10/22. If I sell my xdm I might buy the Walther ppq. Heck of a gun. But, I don't really need anything.


----------



## poriggity

I am waiting 7 more days, and my Springfield armory xd9 sub compact 9mm will be in your hands. My first handgun, and a nice addition to my Remington 870 12ga


----------



## roy

Bought a Rock Island Armory 1911 in 22TCM, Commander size.


----------



## Piratesailor

poriggity said:


> I am waiting 7 more days, and my Springfield armory xd9 sub compact 9mm will be in your hands. My first handgun, and a nice addition to my Remington 870 12ga


You'll love it. It's my edc. Suggestion, get the prp trigger. You can install it yourself. You'll love it even more after that.


----------



## flyhoovers

Finished an SPR so the only thing left on my list is a Keltec Sub2000 for Glock mags. Absolutely awesome prep rifle...I totally dig the small form factor when folded and compatibility with very common pistol mags. Problem is finding one...Kel-tec seems to be 5 guys sitting in a garage making stuff...they seem to have been just as hard to find 3-4 years ago as they are now!!


----------



## pharmer14

I'm leaning towards an over/under 410/22. We've got just about everything else in our safe except an AR. The over/under I view as a good all around small game gun. 

I think after that I'd like to get some sort of pistol I can shoot bird (snake) shot out of for when I hike... leaning towards a 357 (with .38 shot shell) at the moment.... though I might step it up and go with a 410/45 colt platform if I can track one down...


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I saw a nice .300 mag in wallyworld today. Price tag said 300$ and it had a scope on it.


----------



## Infidel

pharmer14 said:


> I'm leaning towards an over/under 410/22. We've got just about everything else in our safe except an AR. The over/under I view as a good all around small game gun.
> 
> I think after that I'd like to get some sort of pistol I can shoot bird (snake) shot out of for when I hike... leaning towards a 357 (with .38 shot shell) at the moment.... though I might step it up and go with a 410/45 colt platform if I can track one down...


I've got an old Savage Model 24 that I use for squirrels and it works really well. I use the .22lr when they're on the ground and the .410 in the trees. My only issue with it is because my eyes are getting worse every year I have trouble seeing the sights, but other than that it's a great gun.

Personally I think my next gun will be a handgun either a pocket pistol (probably an S&W Bodyguard .380) or a Ruger Blackhawk convertible in .45 Colt/.45 ACP. Although who knows what deal I may come across that will back burner both those guns.

-Infidel


----------

